# Nissan Leaf Aero Concept and Others Revealed Ahead of Tokyo Auto Salon Debut



## AutoGuide.com (Jul 6, 2010)

Nissan recently announced it would showcase a total of nine vehicles at the upcoming Tokyo Auto Salon, and the Japanese automaker has now decided to take the wraps off its collection in advance of the show.

Above is the Leaf Aero Concept, which Nissan says is a peak into the future at what electric cars could look like. Also set to debut in Tokyo (see below) is the Juke Sporty Package, featuring accessory add-ons (including 17-inch wheels) that will be offered through dealers in both North America and Europe.

Seven other models will also take the stage in Tokyo, including a track-specific GT-R and even a NISMO-tuned version of the Elgrand (now sold in the U.S. as the Quest minivan).

More: *Nissan Leaf Aero Concept and Others Revealed Ahead of Tokyo Auto Salon Debut* on AutoGuide.com


----------

